# babywearing in the swimming pool?



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

is there a sling or a carrier that i can wear in the swimming pool this summer? i have a daughter who will be 4 and a son who will be 9 months. would like to find a waterproof wrap that i can use to wear him in the shallow parts of the pool. is there such a thing? TIA


----------



## buttercups.nest (Jul 2, 2009)

I have seen ring slings made out of mesh...I want to do one myself but have not yet tried. I am sure someone online sells them...can't remember who though. Maybe try googling 'mesh ringsling'.

Good luck!


----------



## basje (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it's called a shower sling.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

solarveil or solarweave. The former isn't made any longer, but some sling-makers/fabric-mavens stocked up and there are still slings out of it to be found (check thebabywearer.com)


----------



## AlishaLukesMom (Feb 24, 2010)

i havent tried one yet, but i am ordering some soon, seems like a great idea!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I've seen people in pools with Moby wraps. You'd probably want a backup, because I'm sure it wouldn't try really quickly!


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I made one myself out of sports mesh. It does the job and only cost me about $10 to make total (most of the cost was the sling rings). I find it very helpful when I go to the pool with the two kids.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i have a moby wrap, but i know from washing it, that it takes a really long time to dry out. we go to the pool a lot, so i would not want to make a habit of hauling around a wet moby wrap. however i like the idea of buying some sports mesh and just patterning a cut of that in she same size as the moby wrap. maybe i'll check at hobby lobby and see what they sell in sports mesh. thanks for the ideas, ladies!


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

There are lots of options here. You could get a Solarveil pouch or ring sling, a water mesh ring sling (I have this one http://www.heavenlyhold.com/item_50/...ing--Royal.htm) or a water wrap http://www.gypsymama.com/shop/proddetail.php?prod=water. I think water carriers are fantastic! When DS was small, I wore him all the time in the shower. I would wash right throught the fabric on both of us.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Solarveil


----------

